# random: nonblocking pool is initialized

## charles17

Could someone please tell me what's behind this "random: nonblocking pool" message?

Very often (not every time) I have this on boot coming before udevd and then it's blocking for about 5 seconds.

```
[    3.244653] random: nonblocking pool is initialized

[    8.248754] udevd[476]: starting version 3.1.5
```

----------

## guitou

Hello.

Timestamps here reflect the time when related operation "returns".

So the 5 seconds delay is not due to random generator initialization, but to udev.

++

Gi)

----------

## charles17

guitou, thanks for the informattion.  Maybe I'll save my dmesg logs for some days and then compare.

Thanks again.

----------

## toralf

 *charles17 wrote:*   

> guitou, thanks for the informattion.  Maybe I'll save my dmesg logs for some days and then compare.
> 
> Thanks again.

 after each kernel update I do in ~/tmp :[code]rel=$(uname -r); sudo zcat /proc/config.gz > config.$rel; sudo dmesg --notime > dmesg-$rel; sudo lsmod | sort > lsmod-$rel

[/codeand use meld to compare old versus current.

----------

## charles17

 *toralf wrote:*   

> after each kernel update I do in ~/tmp :
> 
> ```
> rel=$(uname -r); sudo zcat /proc/config.gz > config.$rel; sudo dmesg --notime > dmesg-$rel; sudo lsmod | sort > lsmod-$rel
> 
> ...

 

Checking kernel configuration changes is another story. I do that right after leaving menuconfig using diff or vimdiff.  

But, what in this case (nonblocking pool, udevd) should I be looking for?

Anyway, regarding dmesg logs, I have /var/log/dmesg as a single file from actual boot.  

Is there a way to have it with timestamp in the filename, so not getting overwritten on next boot?

----------

